
Crossfit Deletes Facebook and Instagram After User Group Is Deplatformed - tappityapp
https://reason.com/2019/05/24/crossfit-deletes-facebook-and-instagram-after-user-group-is-deplatformed/
======
tareqak
Previously submitted twice with the second submission leading to a substantive
discussion [0][1].

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19995636](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19995636)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19997971](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19997971)

~~~
radcon
Looks like it was flagged/removed with no explanation. It's currently ranked
107, even though it's vote:time ratio should easily put it on the front page.

Kind of ironic given the subject of their post. If I didn't know any better, I
might think there are some FB people attempting to bury this story...

Edit: And this submission already appears to be suffering the same fate,
ranked far below other stores with nearly equal vote:time ratios.

~~~
sctb
You can't compare stories that way because it's not nearly just about
vote/time. In any case, the previous story tripped the overheated discussion
detector which we've just turned off so it's on the second page now.

------
sarcasmatwork
/me applauds crossfit

The 8 complaints about FB on the crossfit website are rather good and I wish
more would see this perspective. [https://www.crossfit.com/battles/crossfit-
suspends-facebook-...](https://www.crossfit.com/battles/crossfit-suspends-
facebook-instagram)

~~~
thatoneuser
Thanks for that. It's crazy how much left propaganda there has been and how
initially it was all about Russia. Choose whatever political opinion you want
but what Facebook is doing is dystopian.

------
linuxftw
> Facebook is acting in the service of food and beverage industry interests by
> deleting the accounts of communities that have identified the corrupted
> nutritional science responsible for unchecked global chronic disease. In
> this, it follows the practices of Wikipedia and other private platforms that
> host public content but retain the ability to remove or silence—without the
> opportunity for real debate or appeal—information and perspectives outside a
> narrow scope of belief or thought. In this case, the approved perspective
> has resulted in the deaths of millions through preventable diseases.
> Facebook is thus complicit in the global chronic disease crisis.

If people can believe this about Facebook, why can they not believe it in the
context, of say, CNN or Fox News?

Similarly, our education system preaches how great Democracy is. Is Democracy
great? Why must young children be taught the tenets of our civilization, and
who stands to gain the most from this indoctrination?

Going against the established order will get you shunned in the west. Society
will conspire against you to marginalize your beliefs.

------
IronWolve
Totally agree with crossfits guide to a lower carb diet, that
meat/veggies/seeds should make up the bulk of your diet, and grains are more
for livestock. Switching to low carb, lost weight and felt better.

~~~
tareqak
The recently updated (Jan 2019) Canada's Food Guide also agrees with that
approach [0][1].

[0] [https://food-guide.canada.ca/en/](https://food-guide.canada.ca/en/)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canada's_Food_Guide](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canada's_Food_Guide)

~~~
YeGoblynQueenne
Reading the guide [1] I can see that it recommends, for adult men, 7-10
servings of fruits and veg, 7-8 of grain products, 3-4 dairy and 3 of meat
_and alternatives_, which means vegetable sources of protein, particularly
beans and legumes, including peanutbutter. For adult women it's 7-8 servings,
6-7, 3-4 and 2, respectively.

That's a predominantly carb-based diet, especially counting the "alternatives"
to meat and the vegetables that include potatoes and sweet potatoes (the
"other vegetables" category in the guide.

You can see this also on the food guide's website [2] (and its wikipedia page)
where an image summarises the recommendations: a full plate; half is fruit and
veg (including sweet/ potatos); a quarter is carbs (black and white rice,
noodles, bread, red quinoa); and another is meat and alternatives, which
again, include beans, chickpeas, lentils, almonds, peanuts, tofu, walnuts and
some grains I can't quite identify.

So I don't know where you guys saw the low-carb diet. I particularly don't see
any suggestion that grains are "for livestock".

____________________________

[1] [http://www.hc-sc.gc.ca/fn-an/alt_formats/fnihb-
dgspni/pdf/pu...](http://www.hc-sc.gc.ca/fn-an/alt_formats/fnihb-
dgspni/pdf/pubs/fnim-pnim/2007_fnim-pnim_food-guide-aliment-eng.pdf)

[2] [https://food-guide.canada.ca/en/](https://food-guide.canada.ca/en/)

~~~
tareqak
Your link to in your [1] is the older version of the food guide (it has 2007
in the PDF file name) and is different from [2]. The food guide in your [2]
specifically does not have servings and has a proportional plate instead [0].

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canada%27s_Food_Guide#Serving_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canada%27s_Food_Guide#Serving_size_vs._proportion)
.

Update:

I see where the mistake came from: the Wikipedia link for the "complete guide"
under
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canada%27s_Food_Guide#Canada's...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canada%27s_Food_Guide#Canada's_Food_Guide_First_Nations,_Inuit_and_M%C3%A9tis)
points to the older page here [http://www.hc-sc.gc.ca/fn-an/alt_formats/fnihb-
dgspni/pdf/pu...](http://www.hc-sc.gc.ca/fn-an/alt_formats/fnihb-
dgspni/pdf/pubs/fnim-pnim/2007_fnim-pnim_food-guide-aliment-eng.pdf) . The new
complete guide is [https://food-guide.canada.ca/static/assets/pdf/CFG-
snapshot-...](https://food-guide.canada.ca/static/assets/pdf/CFG-snapshot-
EN.pdf) . I don't know if there is an updated guide for First Nations, Inuit
and Métis .

~~~
YeGoblynQueenne
You're right, my bad. But the new guide is the image I describe above, with
the half-and-two-quarters plate. This is still a carb rich diet.

In fact, it's virtually identical to the 2007 diet, only really changing the
format of the advice.

Even more so- the new guide now describes the food category that includes meat
as "protein foods":

[https://food-guide.canada.ca/en/healthy-eating-
recommendatio...](https://food-guide.canada.ca/en/healthy-eating-
recommendations/make-it-a-habit-to-eat-vegetables-fruit-whole-grains-and-
protein-foods/eat-protein-foods/)

These are:

    
    
        eggs
        lean meats and poultry
            lean cuts of beef, pork and wild game
            turkey
            chicken
        nuts and seeds
            peanuts
            almonds
            cashews
            nut butters
            sunflower seeds
        fish and shellfish
            trout
            shrimp
            salmon
            scallops
            sardines
            mackerel
        lower fat dairy products
            milk
            yogurt
            lower sodium cheeses
        beans, peas and lentils
            brown, green or red or other lentils
            peas such as chickpeas and split peas
            dried beans such as black beans and kidney beans
        fortified soy beverages, tofu, soybeans and other soy products
    

So again, nuts and seeds, beans and legumes -not a low-carb diet by any means.

~~~
tareqak
I would say it is lower than before, which is definitely an improvement. I'm
not aware of a specific number of calories or kilojoules for a diet to be
considered low-carb. I guess there is some ambiguity on my part on what the
low in low-carb means: low in comparison to the other nutrients in the meal?
low as a proportion of daily caloric intake?

It also seems that I'm not the only one who is confused [0].

[0] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Low-
carbohydrate_diet#Definiti...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Low-
carbohydrate_diet#Definition_and_classification)

~~~
YeGoblynQueenne
Yes, that seems to be typical. There is no agreement on what "low-carb" even
means. And yet, there are many people who are very vocal about the benefits of
such diets.

I note also that there are no public bodies that recommend such diets- it's
only private companies and individuals.

>> I would say it is lower than before, which is definitely an improvement.

I can't see that this is the case- at least not in comparing the 2019 with the
2007 guide.

~~~
xopher
British public health service are now piloting it for people with type 2
diabetes.

~~~
YeGoblynQueenne
Source please? All I can find is advice to diabetics to eat a healthy,
balanced diet without cutting out any food group entirely:

 _> > Should people with diabetes avoid carbs?

>> People with diabetes should try to eat a healthy, balanced diet, as shown
in the Eatwell Guide.

>> They should also include higher fibre starchy foods at every meal. Steer
clear of cutting out entire food groups.

>> It's recommended that everyone with diabetes sees a registered dietitian
for specific advice on their food choices. Your GP can refer you to a
registered dietitian.

>> There's some evidence that suggests low-carbohydrate diets can lead to
weight loss and improvements in blood glucose control in people with type 2
diabetes in the short term.

>> But it's not clear whether the diet is a safe and effective way to manage
type 2 diabetes in the long term.

>> Weight loss from a low-carbohydrate diet may be because of a reduced intake
of calories overall and not specifically as a result of eating less
carbohydrate.

>> There also isn't enough evidence to support the use of low-carbohydrate
diets in people with type 1 diabetes.

>> Douglas Twenefour, Diabetes UK clinical adviser, says: "When considering a
low-carbohydrate diet as an option, people with diabetes should be made aware
of possible side effects, such as the risk of hypoglycaemia (low blood sugar).

>> "We also advise that people with diabetes discuss the amount of
carbohydrate to be restricted with their healthcare team.

>> "The best way to manage diabetes is by taking prescribed medications and by
maintaining a healthy lifestyle that includes plenty of physical activity, and
a balanced diet that is low in saturated fat, salt and sugar and rich in fruit
and vegetables, without completely cutting out any particular food groups."

>> Read Diabetes UK's review of the evidence on low-carb diets and their
conclusions._

From: [https://www.nhs.uk/live-well/healthy-weight/why-we-need-
to-e...](https://www.nhs.uk/live-well/healthy-weight/why-we-need-to-eat-
carbs/)

(Note the name of the url).

------
giggles_giggles
Just don't get rhabdo

